
Show HN: What's happening on your website right now? - _ao789
https://analytics.statvoo.com/
======
_ao789
I'm happy to answer any questions anyone might have.

This is a web analytics platform that has been going since the beginning of
2013.

It focuses on what is happening right now and has built in error reporting
which is useful to front-end developers.

